# Keiryu



## zozo (26 Dec 2017)

It's Japanese obviously and it stands for "Mountain stream".





It's s(tr)eems as so many things in Japan also this is something sacret and worth worshipping as a house interiour art form. It likely will have a simmular unexlainable double wabi sabi meaning same as Wabi Kusa etc. etc. And it's kinda approached in similar fashion for example the Iwagumi - grouping of rocks plays a major role..

But this infectious flu yet realy didn't reach Europe and i realy wonder why. Searching for it only reveales a real mountain stream or some kind of brand fly fishing rod named like this.

But in certain scenes in Japan it s(tr)eems to be a popular as (Coffee) table decoration or just as a planted setup in the room or even saw complete build vivariums in this style and all contained a loud splashing fast flowing mountain stream as centre focal point..

Integrated into the coffee table















Or as a shallow tank on the diner table





As Paludarium setup it even could hold some stream dwelling critters e.g a few small Gobies would fit right in.





The paludarium on top of the coffe table setup.





Name it.. You find a Keiryu for all kinds of occasions.. 

Some vids






I realy wonder why this Keiryu yet isn't addopted in the west.. Also yet didn't realy find any detailed information about how it is build up.. Tho have an idea, but i realy would like to see the complete technical aspect behind it.

Very intruiging all..


----------



## zozo (10 Feb 2018)




----------



## Edvet (10 Feb 2018)

I prefer the ones with some flowing water


----------



## Edvet (10 Feb 2018)

http://keiryu-company.com/news


----------



## zozo (10 Feb 2018)

Edvet said:


> I prefer the ones with some flowing water


I guess they all do.. Else it wont be a Keiryu.. It means fast flowing stream or what so ever stream.


----------

